# Pandora not coming to Tivo HD?



## skierrob (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got off phone with support. Asked about Pandora for Tivo HD units and was told it would stay a premiere only feature. I said there was a press release announcing availability for Tivo HD units and he pointed out the press release has been removed from Tivo's website.

Sucks for me as I bought my Tivo HD 5 weeks ago for $99 at Blockbuster thinking I'd get this new feature. Oh well..... I'm not paying $299 plus a lifetime transfer fee for a Premiere at ths point!


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

That's crazy. Seems like a lot of people may have purchased Tivo HD's based on that advertising. I wonder why they would withdraw a feature like that?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

skierrob said:


> Just got off phone with support. Asked about Pandora for Tivo HD units and was told it would stay a premiere only feature. I said there was a press release announcing availability for Tivo HD units and he pointed out the press release has been removed from Tivo's website.
> 
> Sucks for me as I bought my Tivo HD 5 weeks ago for $99 at Blockbuster thinking I'd get this new feature. Oh well..... I'm not paying $299 plus a lifetime transfer fee for a Premiere at ths point!


The $99 dollars should have been the tip off that this model is being discontinue. There is a 30 day trial period are you pass that?

Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days! If you don't absolutely love it, we'll give you your money back. Just call us at 877-367-8486 within 30 days of activating TiVo service to cancel your subscription if you are not completely satisfied.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ajayabb said:


> That's crazy. Seems like a lot of people may have purchased Tivo HD's based on that advertising. I wonder why they would withdraw a feature like that?


Most likely because Pandora uses Flash and also the deal with Tivo was to support the Premiere.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I done with Tivo, no hulu or pandora. Both of which i get from my ancient Sony Bravia.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Why would anyone buy a HD when the Premiere was out?


----------



## chris_s (Aug 7, 2010)

The technology in the HD is good enough for some kind of support for Pandora. This is a lack of willingness from Tivo and maybe contractual with Pandora. In any case, I'm not surprised by this.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys talk as if Pandora is not coming to the Tivo HD. I haven't seen any proof of that. In this post or anywhere else. CS reps generally unreliable, especially for future feature information. So far I have heard Tivo saying that it was going to give the S2/S3/HD/S4 Pandora. I have also read on Dave Zatz's blog that it will come to others after the S4. I have heard nothing that even resembles official channels say that it is not coming. Will it come? Who knows, but all indications still point to yes.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 12, 2003)

deandashl said:


> Why would anyone buy a HD when the Premiere was out?


Because it was $200 cheaper and when I purchased the HD the Premier forum was filled up with complaints about how buggy the unit was....


----------



## skierrob (Jun 8, 2009)

Exactly. I bought my Tivo HD because (a) it WAS $200 cheaper and (b) everyone here was saying how the Premiere wasn't worth the additional $200 and that it was really really buggy....


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

deandashl said:


> Why would anyone buy a HD when the Premiere was out?


The answer is in your forum signature.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

A person who purchased a tivo based on the availability of Pandora might try to return it tivo, even if it's past 30 days.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> You guys talk as if Pandora is not coming to the Tivo HD. I haven't seen any proof of that. In this post or anywhere else. CS reps generally unreliable, especially for future feature information. So far I have heard Tivo saying that it was going to give the S2/S3/HD/S4 Pandora. I have also read on Dave Zatz's blog that it will come to others after the S4. I have heard nothing that even resembles official channels say that it is not coming. Will it come? Who knows, but all indications still point to yes.


http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/whatsnew/index.html

If you look at the footnote on Pandora, it says "*Available on Premiere and Premiere XL."

Also:
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/photos-music-on-tv/pandora-internet-radio/index.html

Available on: Premiere and Premiere XL boxes
It's easy to try Pandora on TiVo: From Premiere and Premiere XL: Go to TiVo Central > Music & photos > Pandora

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/listentomusic/howto_pandora.html
This feature is available on: TiVo Premiere and TiVo Premiere XL

Looks to me like Tivo is making no statements about Pandora anywhere other than the Premiere products. I would trust Tivo's own web site over a blogger.

I bought my HD a while ago, so I can't say that I am upset (it was never an expectation when I bought it). My issue is being strung along for such a long time thinking I might get it.

Now it looks like Orb is the best way to get Pandora to my stereo:
http://new.orb.com/en/music/features.html


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Without posting anything that would violate a non-disclosure agreement, I'll just state that everyone should calm down and be patient.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

shadowplay said:


> Because it was $200 cheaper and when I purchased the HD the Premier forum was filled up with complaints about how buggy the unit was....





skierrob said:


> Exactly. I bought my Tivo HD because (a) it WAS $200 cheaper and (b) everyone here was saying how the Premiere wasn't worth the additional $200 and that it was really really buggy....


:up: I just bought an HD XL a couple mos ago, too.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Rowsdower said:


> Without posting anything that would violate a non-disclosure agreement, I'll just state that everyone should calm down and be patient.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Austin Bike said:


> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/whatsnew/index.html
> 
> If you look at the footnote on Pandora, it says "*Available on Premiere and Premiere XL."
> 
> ...


This tells me that it is CURRENTLY only available on the Premier. It does not mean that they have no future plans for it


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/whatsnew/index.html
> 
> If you look at the footnote on Pandora, it says "*Available on Premiere and Premiere XL."
> 
> ...


Tivo explicitly states that it is coming to the S2, S3, and S4 models.
http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=599424&releasejsp=custom_150

That plus Dave Zatz, who has good contacts with Tivo has been told that it will come to the other AFTER the Premiere.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Rowsdower said:


> Without posting anything that would violate a non-disclosure agreement, I'll just state that everyone should calm down and be patient.


The problem is people are still waiting for there Series 3, to be able to handle M card. We all no waiting usually means never .


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Rowsdower said:


> everyone should calm down and be patient.


Yes, the Series 3/TivoHDs are supposed to get Pandora, but I doubt we will be getting it soon.

First, the S3/TivoHDs are in the middle of a software update. CS ramp has started and it's going to last longer than usual.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8138103#post8138103

Once CS ramp is over, it will probably take a few days to get the new software to everybody once they flip the switch.
After everyone has the new software, I assume TiVo will remain idle for a couple more weeks just to make sure things are stable for most people.
Then we will (hopefully) get Pandora on the S3/Tivo HDs.
I'll continue to believe we are getting Pandora until I hear from TiVo directly.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Videodrome said:


> The problem is people are still waiting for there Series 3, to be able to handle M card. We all no waiting usually means never .


That ship has sailed long ago. I believe it turned out to be a hardware issue. Nothing TiVo can do about it at this point.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

steve614 said:


> That ship has sailed long ago. I believe it turned out to be a hardware issue. Nothing TiVo can do about it at this point.


One of the Tivo guys on here basically said that technically it would be possible, but it would require a lot of work and is very unlikely (ie, it'll never happen).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Videodrome said:


> The problem is people are still waiting for there Series 3, to be able to handle M card. We all no waiting usually means never .


there was a distinct technical risk that Mcard never happened and while tech details were left out - that message was clearly communicated to this forum quite some time ago.

The only issue for pandora on TiVo HD is that the menus needs to be redone to incorportae it and the legacy code on the series 3 models is a biatch to modify


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Can we get back on topic?

I think we have two main points- 1) CSRs are not the necessarily best place to get cutting edge developmental information about TiVo enhancements, and 2) that speculating on this not being available for HD owners based upon new PR for the Premiere does not mean TiVo is backsliding, only that it is not ready yet.

It would certainly be in bad form for it not to eventually become available, unlike Hulu Plus, where no such expectations have been set for the HD.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> there was a distinct _fiscal_ risk that Mcard never happened and while _fiscal_ details were left out - that message was clearly communicated to this forum quite some time ago.:up::up::up:


oops - looks like you quoted the wrong one. And sure the risk of making original S3 not work correctly by trying to push in some fix would equate to some fiscal risk - I am not clear on what you are trying to ever so slyly imply.

also how does that even equate to the pandora discussion? IN my case I was noting that a reason and that mcard would not happen was clearly communicated to this forum. No such clear communication has happened in regards to TiVo HD and pandora and also no such technical risk of creating hardware issues would exist in working pandora into the menus as existed for the mcard glitch so that makes the mcard a moot point.

Do you know of a fiscal risk tha twould keep pandora from TiVo HD?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't understand this uproar over Pandora. Plug an iPhone into the back of your TV or receiver and hit "go" and don't worry about it.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> Tivo explicitly states that it is coming to the S2, S3, and S4 models.
> http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=599424&releasejsp=custom_150
> 
> That plus Dave Zatz, who has good contacts with Tivo has been told that it will come to the other AFTER the Premiere.


Well, I do see an issue with that link: It is a press release. You cannot (or should not) change a press release after it has been published because it technically becomes "corporate history." (I have been in technology marketing for more than 15 years and I know this is a major issue.)

They could either edit the press release (which would probably entail them highlighting the edit and explaining why it was edited), but that is not likely.

When they first announced it would be delivered on HD's, it was clearly on their site on multiple spots. Now that has been scaled back to "premiere only."

I don't trust a blogger. Again, I work in technology marketing and they do not have 100% accuracy unless they are actually quoting a company official. The only ones that can promise that this will really happen are Tivo themselves.

Dave is probably a great guy and very trustworthy. But if Tivo decided to pull the support (for technical or business reasons) they are under no obligation to tell him.

In reality, they are free to do whatever they want, with respect to Pandora. If they can't make it work, fine. It is not like I paid for the service or bought it with an expectation.

At this point, the most recent data (not frozen in time with a march date on it) does not show Tivo support for Pandora on HD. Unless Tivo reinforces the message, at this point I would assume that it is dead.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

In response to a tweet asking "why not on the Series 3?" Tivo Mararet replied: @hizhonor1 Still working on it.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> Well, I do see an issue with that link: It is a press release. You cannot (or should not) change a press release after it has been published because it technically becomes "corporate history." (I have been in technology marketing for more than 15 years and I know this is a major issue.)
> 
> They could either edit the press release (which would probably entail them highlighting the edit and explaining why it was edited), but that is not likely.
> 
> ...


I agree that there isn't anything that prevents Tivo from deciding that it isn't in their best interest to provide it for the S2 and S3s. I was just stating that there has been absolutely no indication that it wouldn't be coming to them. In actuality the blog post was a reference that it is suggested that this is part of the plan. My main point was just that no one has come up with any direct indications that it isn't coming, but here are some that indicate it is. I agree that you can't just trust anything a blogger states, but on this account and with Dave Zatz's track record it is a good indication.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Austin Bike said:


> At this point, the most recent data (not frozen in time with a march date on it) does not show Tivo support for Pandora on HD. Unless Tivo reinforces the message, at this point I would assume that it is dead.


From a July 12th press release:



> Your Favorite Music -- In the near future, Premiere, *TiVo Series3(TM) and HD DVR customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations* on the best speakers in the house, thanks to a new TiVo relationship with Pandora.


----------



## skierrob (Jun 8, 2009)

That link is now a press release about the Tivo Premiere being released..... not about Pandora.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

skierrob said:


> That link is now a press release about the Tivo Premiere being released..... not about Pandora.


I just fixed my post to *BOLD* and undeline the quoted part about "*TiVo Series3(TM) and HD DVR customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations*", just in case you missed it (funny, as pithy as my post was...)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

socrplyr said:


> Tivo explicitly states that it is coming to the S2, S3, and S4 models.
> http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=599424&releasejsp=custom_150
> 
> That plus Dave Zatz, who has good contacts with Tivo has been told that it will come to the other AFTER the Premiere.


Pandora is scheduled to arrive on TiVo HD and Series 3 boxes this afternoon.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Pandora is scheduled to arrive on TiVo HD and Series 3 boxes this afternoon.


Thanks for the info Dave.
Josh


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Pandora is scheduled to arrive on TiVo HD and Series 3 boxes this afternoon.


I saw this, too: http://blog.tivo.com/2010/10/pandora-now-available-on-tivo®-series3™-and-tivo-hd-boxes/


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Wow, we got it sooner than I thought we would.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Quick simple works great - 

got the key from my Series 3 entered it into the pandora web site and by the time I walked back to my living room (seconds) it was working. 

Nice job TiVo!


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

flawless so far! I did turn my TV off tho. Need a screen saver or some movement for my old rear projection dinosaur. Pandora still plays fine without the tv on. 8^)


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

I still don't get the clamor for Pandora on TiVo. I'll play it on my phone or computer if I want.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

JohnBrowning said:


> I still don't get the clamor for Pandora on TiVo. I'll play it on my phone or computer if I want.


My phone is not wired into my home theater, my PC is not on all the time. Pandora on Tivo is perfect, especially since it costs nothing.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

turbobuick86 said:


> flawless so far! I did turn my TV off tho. Need a screen saver or some movement for my old rear projection dinosaur. Pandora still plays fine without the tv on. 8^)


It goes to a type of screen saver if you do nothing for a few minutes (the album art moves around the screen).


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> It goes to a type of screen saver if you do nothing for a few minutes (the album art moves around the screen).


Yep, I wasn't patient enough. Guess I was fiddling with thumbs up/down and adding variety. At 6:12 min., the screen saver kicked in.

Sadly it kicked in with a pop in my speakers. Not good if I play at concert/reference level which I do occasionally, possibly could damage a speaker. The pop/static was also there when I left the screen saver by hitting thumbs up. I'm running optical sound and component video through my receiver. Is this a by-product of my 10 yr old Yamaha receiver or is this "POP" standard for everyone?


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

Pandora working great so far! Much better than on my iPhone.

One question - is it possible to order the stations by name? My stations are in Date Added descending order. My Pandora (web) account was set up in Date Added descending order so I changed it to Name order. I then signed out of Pandora and then I signed back in. The stations are still not Name order.

Thanks.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Love it! Nice HD menu on my Tivo-HD which is already wired to my Home Theater -- I am finally starting to feel enthusiastic about Tivo again.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

yunlin12 said:


> My phone is not wired into my home theater, my PC is not on all the time. Pandora on Tivo is perfect, especially since it costs nothing.


+1:up:


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

turbobuick86 said:


> Yep, I wasn't patient enough. Guess I was fiddling with thumbs up/down and adding variety. At 6:12 min., the screen saver kicked in.
> 
> Sadly it kicked in with a pop in my speakers. Not good if I play at concert/reference level which I do occasionally, possibly could damage a speaker. The pop/static was also there when I left the screen saver by hitting thumbs up. I'm running optical sound and component video through my receiver. Is this a by-product of my 10 yr old Yamaha receiver or is this "POP" standard for everyone?


I experience a loud pop when I load up the Pandora app - thumbs up hasn't popped on mine yet - but still going to keep the volume down until it is fixed.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

:up:


yunlin12 said:


> My phone is not wired into my home theater, my PC is not on all the time. Pandora on Tivo is perfect, especially since it costs nothing.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Mine is working well on my Tivo HD. My TV has lousy speakers but that is not Tivos fault.

Thumbs work, everything seems fine.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Working for me with one glitch: I was listening to a song, and had paused it a couple times. When the song ended, no new song came on, and the play bar showed it was stopped at 14 seconds. I skipped to the next song and it was fine.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Working for me with one glitch: I was listening to a song, and had paused it a couple times. When the song ended, no new song came on, and the play bar showed it was stopped at 14 seconds. I skipped to the next song and it was fine.


Exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

parzec said:


> I experience a loud pop when I load up the Pandora app - thumbs up hasn't popped on mine yet - but still going to keep the volume down until it is fixed.


I get the pop when the app first loads too. I'm not using an amp, just the TV speakers so I can live with it till they fix it.

Robb


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Working for me with one glitch: I was listening to a song, and had paused it a couple times. When the song ended, no new song came on, and the play bar showed it was stopped at 14 seconds. I skipped to the next song and it was fine.


Hey Philosofy, sorry to hear about that. Can you reproduce the problem on that song consistently? If so, mind sharing which song?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hey Philosofy, sorry to hear about that. Can you reproduce the problem on that song consistently? If so, mind sharing which song?


It happened for my on John Mayer, Continuum, Dreaming with a Broken Heart


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been hoping to get Pandora on TiVo for many years, so this is great news to me. It really simplifies my Home Theater setup. Yet another feature to keep me and my multi TiVo household onboard.

Thanks TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hey Philosofy, sorry to hear about that. Can you reproduce the problem on that song consistently? If so, mind sharing which song?


It was found on the Premiere also the day of the Premiere release. I will have to dig up the link. If you hold a song for about 5 seconds or more the counter stops working and the songs don't change. You can then skip song I believe, or change channels and it works then.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8143154#post8143154


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

LOVE THIS! solves my poker night music problem. Before i'd have to have my laptop hooked up to my AV receiver and then i'd have to keep getting up to go and click "i'm still listening". 

Had it on last night for 5 continuous hours, no glitches, no pauses. the ONLY thing i would like to change is the ability to customize the "quickmix" feature. Right now, it only lets me mix between ALL my stations or i just play one station. I like mixing 2 or 3 of them.

But all in all, great job Tivo!:up:


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

turbobuick86 said:


> Yep, I wasn't patient enough. Guess I was fiddling with thumbs up/down and adding variety. At 6:12 min., the screen saver kicked in.
> 
> Sadly it kicked in with a pop in my speakers. Not good if I play at concert/reference level which I do occasionally, possibly could damage a speaker. The pop/static was also there when I left the screen saver by hitting thumbs up. I'm running optical sound and component video through my receiver. Is this a by-product of my 10 yr old Yamaha receiver or is this "POP" standard for everyone?


i have a couple year old Onkyo going through HDMI, did not notice any pops.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

milo99 said:


> the ONLY thing i would like to change is the ability to customize the "quickmix" feature. Right now, it only lets me mix between ALL my stations or i just play one station. I like mixing 2 or 3 of them.


I thought something similar testing out Pandora last night.
Have you thought of creating a station and then using the add variety with different artists/genres?
I haven't tried it yet, but it seems like that would accomplish what you want to do.

BTW, I think Pandora on Tivo is the best audio app. They might as well ditch the others. No need to clutter up the Music & Photos screen.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Well, I stand corrected. Returned from Dubai yesterday and Pandora was there.

Well, on my HD. Unfortunately the other 2 series 2's will never get it, but I am happy.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad to have Pandora on all of our hi-def TiVo's now. :up: I'd also like to be able to customize QuickMix but even more than that I really wish the cross-fade option were available. It works very well on our Sonos/iPad system...no dead air and some really nice mixes (although there is the odd train wreck with songs that have a cold ending that can be a little disturbing). Maybe one of these days?

A really terrific option would be a visualization screen a la iTunes. I'd love to have some sort of colorful images dancing on our big plasma while the music plays. Hey, I can dream can't I?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I like that you can rate the songs.

I hope that a :down: means that the song will never play again. I've already had to nix two Guns 'N Roses songs.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah thumbs down will never play. Thumbs up but then selecting sick of this song will leave it off for a month I believe. At least that is how it works on the website.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Austin Bike said:


> Unfortunately the other 2 series 2's will never get it, but I am happy.


We are still working hard on the release of Pandora on Series2 units.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

TiVoStephen said:


> We are still working hard on the release of Pandora on Series2 units.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


That will be sweeet. Pandora everywhere.

Robb


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah thumbs down will never play. Thumbs up but then selecting sick of this song will leave it off for a month I believe. At least that is how it works on the website.


That plus the Music Genome Project uses the thumbs up/down as part of the algorithm to determine songs that will be added to future playlists because they (may) fit within the listener's favorite styles of music. More thumbs up and down entries improve the chances that songs listeners like or might like will be played in the future.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoStephen said:


> We are still working hard on the release of Pandora on Series2 units.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


And _then_ crossfade and visualizers right? 

Nice work BTW. :up:


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks for this new feature (and the web based Season Pass Management)

Its been a good Tivo Month!

Tom


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I thought something similar testing out Pandora last night.
> Have you thought of creating a station and then using the add variety with different artists/genres?
> I haven't tried it yet, but it seems like that would accomplish what you want to do.


i have a couple of custom stations, but i try to keep them within the same general gendre (modern rock for example, or certain 90s music). Creating a station that has classic hiphop, mixed with 90, mixed with modern rock just makes the songs that come up all sorts of random.

plus, i've had these stations for a long time and they're finally putting out pretty consistent music to my tastes after all the thumbs up/down and artists/songs i've fed them.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Robbdoe1 said:


> That will be sweeet. Pandora everywhere.
> 
> Robb


I bet the Series 1 will be a no go...


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I've been using slacker for a long time, and put together a station with hundreds of favorited songs from a variety of genres. What I ended up with is a station that pretty much plays only stuff that I like, and most of the time they're songs that I've actually favorited.

From what I can tell about Pandora so far, it seems to be a little looser with the playlist, opting for more suggestions than actual favorites. So if I put together a list with Falco, The Geto Boys, Billy Joel, and Disturbed, chances are I'll get a whole lot of stuff I don't necessarily like and maybe never even heard of. Depending on what type of listener you are that may be a good thing or a bad thing. 

I personally would like to have a "everything I like but not strange things I've never heard of" station. Slacker is able to do this very well; I'm hoping that after rating more and more songs Pandora will too, but it seems like they have more of a "discover new music" mentality.


----------



## Fedhead (Nov 26, 2004)

> = Sadly it kicked in with a pop in my speakers. Not good if I play at concert/reference level which I do occasionally, possibly could damage a speaker. The pop/static was also there when I left the screen saver by hitting thumbs up. I'm running optical sound and component video through my receiver. Is this a by-product of my 10 yr old Yamaha receiver or is this "POP" standard for everyone?


I set up last night and noticed the loud pop when exiting. Anyone know the cause and if it can be corrected?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Fedhead said:


> I set up last night and noticed the loud pop when exiting. Anyone know the cause and if it can be corrected?


I haven't seen it on my Premiere. Maybe it is due to a change in going from the HD to SD menu? Hasn't this been mostly only on TiVo HD units rather than the Premiere?


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a question, on my Tivo HD Pandora says to push the Aspect button to see more info. I don't have the Aspect button on the Tivo HD remote only my Premiere remote, so which button do I need to press to see more info on Tivo HD? I think when I push that button on the Premiere it lets me sort the stations alphabetically, date added, etc.


----------



## Fedhead (Nov 26, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I haven't seen it on my Premiere. Maybe it is due to a change in going from the HD to SD menu? Hasn't this been mostly only on TiVo HD units rather than the Premiere?


It is happening on my HD unit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rage777 said:


> I have a question, on my Tivo HD Pandora says to push the Aspect button to see more info. I don't have the Aspect button on the Tivo HD remote only my Premiere remote, so which button do I need to press to see more info on Tivo HD? I think when I push that button on the Premiere it lets me sort the stations alphabetically, date added, etc.


It is the zoom button on the TiVo HD. On the Premiere they just changed it to Aspect.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

milo99 said:


> ...the ONLY thing i would like to change is the ability to customize the "quickmix" feature. Right now, it only lets me mix between ALL my stations or i just play one station. I like mixing 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> But all in all, great job Tivo!:up:


Yeah, wouldn't want the poker buddies to hear "Britney Spears Radio", would we?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Fedhead said:


> It is happening on my HD unit.


I can't remember on the TiVo HD if you can lock resolution or not, but if you can try that and see if it helps. I swear some people complained about this in other menus on the Premiere until they set one setting of 720P or 1080i.


----------



## bpruiz (Sep 22, 2010)

> A really terrific option would be a visualization screen a la iTunes. I'd love to have some sort of colorful images dancing on our big plasma while the music plays. Hey, I can dream can't I?


I'm not sure how the iTunes looks but I love the Boxee HD Visualization Screen when I use Pandora on it. That would be a great feature if added!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bpruiz said:


> I'm not sure how the iTunes looks but I love the Boxee HD Visualization Screen when I use Pandora on it. That would be a great feature if added!


Yep, very similar to iTunes and many other visualization programs out there.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

After that earlier press release, I was very disappointed to think I wouldn't get Pandora--only to find it on my Series 3 a few days ago! I don't use a lot of extra connections on Tivo (Netflix, Amazon rarely, etc)--but this I will use ALL the time. Thank you, Tivo!


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I bet the Series 1 will be a no go...


Sadly for Series1 users, you're right about that!


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if Pandora delivers the higher quality audio on Tivo? I have a pc also hooked up to my TV & stereo. In Pandora on the web on my PC I select either normal audio or high quality audio. Tivo/Pandora does not offer that option. Does anyone know which it defaults to?


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

*Can the moderators please close this thread?* It's already known that Pandora is on the TivoHD and every time somebody posts to this thread, the thing keeps popping up to the top of the heap like an active discussion related to Pandora NOT coming to TivoHD. A person coming here and seeing that would be forced to read through the whining posts until somewhere about halfway in, they find that Pandora is, in fact, coming to TivoHD. It is very misleading to the casual visitor.

Thank You.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jtreid said:


> *Can the moderators please close this thread?* It's already known that Pandora is on the TivoHD and every time somebody posts to this thread, the thing keeps popping up to the top of the heap like an active discussion related to Pandora NOT coming to TivoHD. A person coming here and seeing that would be forced to read through the whining posts until somewhere about halfway in, they find that Pandora is, in fact, coming to TivoHD. It is very misleading to the casual visitor.
> 
> Thank You.


I agree that the title may be a little misleading however there are posts as recent as a few days ago by folks just discovering Pandora on their TiVo's. Plus there is current interaction between TiVo staff and TCF members which is extremely valuable IMHO. So I don't think the thread is irrelevant (or that anyone is forcing anyone to read anything). You can do what I do...just ignore posts that aren't of any interest to you.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Maybe we can at least get them to change the thread title to Pandora not coming to TiVo Series 1 since it is official now


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jonra said:


> Does anyone know if Pandora delivers the higher quality audio on Tivo? I have a pc also hooked up to my TV & stereo. In Pandora on the web on my PC I select either normal audio or high quality audio. Tivo/Pandora does not offer that option. Does anyone know which it defaults to?


I was wondering that myself. I can get Pandora on several other components...BR DVD, TV, computer, game console, etc. It seems like the audio coming from my Samsung BR DVD is better, but it's impossible to compare the exact same songs at any one time. I hope that TiVo is using high-quality audio, but if not, that they upgrade. :up:


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

jtreid said:


> *Can the moderators please close this thread?* be forced to read through the whining posts Thank You.


Hence, the whiniest post.

Why close the most active thread in this forum?


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

The thread title is fine. "Pandora not coming to Tivo HD?" It's a question & now answered! 

However, I would like to know from pandora or tivo, is it the high quality audio? 

It does sound really good, but I'll try to compare against my pc this weekend. They're both hooked up to the same sound system with the digital optical audio connections.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

jonra said:


> The thread title is fine. "Pandora not coming to Tivo HD?" It's a question & now answered!
> 
> However, I would like to know from pandora or tivo, is it the high quality audio?
> 
> It does sound really good, but I'll try to compare against my pc this weekend. They're both hooked up to the same sound system with the digital optical audio connections.


Audio is very subjective. A repeatable blind test would be best.

I found the following at http://blog.pandora.com/faq//contents/1500.html

"To select between normal-quality audio and 192Kbps high-quality audio, choose the third option, "Audio Quality." Pandora One subscribers receive High Quality 192Kbps audio streams by default. You can select "Normal Quality" audio whenever bandwidth is a concern. Changes to Audio Quality settings may not take effect for a few songs. 
Note: High Quality audio is currently available only for Pandora on your computer (via www.Pandora.com and the Pandora One Desktop Application). Pandora Mobile and Pandora Devices do not yet support 192Kbps streams."


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks, interesting. I know i get 192Kbps high-quality audio on my pc. I am a pandora subscriber. This does not mention tivo. 

I know i get 192Kbps high-quality audio even with or with out the Pandora One Desktop Application. Includes the pandora web site off my pc. My receiver display tells me it's 192Kbps.

Actually let me check what my receiver displays with tivo.pandora and I'll let you guys know. Didn't think to look the other day....


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

jonra said:


> thanks, interesting. I know i get 192Kbps high-quality audio on my pc. I am a pandora subscriber. This does not mention tivo.
> 
> I know i get 192Kbps high-quality audio even with or with out the Pandora One Desktop Application. Includes the pandora web site off my pc. My receiver display tells me it's 192Kbps.
> 
> Actually let me check what my receiver displays with tivo.pandora and I'll let you guys know. Didn't think to look the other day....


TiVo is now a "Pandora device". Subscription to Pandora or not, no HQ audio through TiVo.

"Pandora Mobile and Pandora Devices do not yet support 192Kbps streams."


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

I see, ok thanks turbobuick86


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> TiVo is now a "Pandora device".


Did you find that on the Pandora or TiVo websites?

EDIT: Found it...never mind. Good info though...hope that we're able to get HQ audio one of these days. :up:


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

rich I'll check my receiver display if it reads 192Kbps on tivo/pandora later today - like it does on pc/pandora.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jonra said:


> rich I'll check my receiver display if it reads 192Kbps on tivo/pandora later today - like it does on pc/pandora.


That would be great! Mine doesn't have that option.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

http://blog.pandora.com/faq/contents/1555.html

I assume we are also limited to 40 hrs/mo without a subscription? Leaving Pandora running all day for background music isn't going to nearly make it through the month. I'm going to have to remember to close it out if I'm not in the vicinity to hear it. I will likely pay the $36/year if they(tivo/pandora) up the bitstream.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> I will likely pay the $36/year if they(tivo/pandora) up the bitstream.


I sucked it up and sprung for the $ .10/day expense. Seems worth it on my computer at least. Guess I'll have to skip my next, um...what _can_ you get for ten cents anymore anyway?


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

richsadams said:


> I sucked it up and sprung for the $ .10/day expense. Seems worth it on my computer at least. Guess I'll have to skip my next, um...what _can_ you get for ten cents anymore anyway?


shhhh.... I'm negotiating for a better deal!

I already have thousands of song titles (paid for) on my computer and laptop that I usually listen to, but Pandora, like the radio sans commercials, is nice to hear random music you like, but might not pay for.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> shhhh.... I'm negotiating for a better deal!
> 
> I already have thousands of song titles (paid for) on my computer and laptop that I usually listen to, but Pandora, like the radio sans commercials, is nice to hear random music you like, but might not pay for.


Same here. Once in a while something that I've never heard before pops up and if I really enjoy it I like that I can click on the "Buy now" link and download it right away. :up:

Sooo...can you fix me up with your "friend" that gets the great deals? Suppose he could get it down to a nickel a day?!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

larrs said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want the poker buddies to hear "Britney Spears Radio", would we?


I got them listening to Roxette. Britney would be nothing.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Same here. Once in a while something that I've never heard before pops up and if I really enjoy it I like that I can click on the "Buy now" link and download it right away. :up:
> 
> Sooo...can you fix me up with your "friend" that gets the great deals? Suppose he could get it down to a nickel a day?!


No price break, I'm holding out for the better quality feed. 

My online usage meter says "1 hour used". Should be around 25 if count computer and tivo and roku.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> No price break, I'm holding out for the better quality feed.


----------

